# Rental income



## ConfusedinCroatia (Jan 22, 2014)

Greetings to all members of Expatforum! New member after lurking for a couple of weeks.

Like many here I am a Dual Citizen, I relocated to Europe from America 12 years ago and I have recently become aware that I should have been filing taxes every year that I worked. I am planning to file for 2010-2012 under the streamlined program, and also file 6 years of FBAR forms. I am nervous as hell and many sleepless nights have me going nuts. I know I am not a big fish but I do worry a lot.

I am quite the goof when it comes to filing taxes, most of the 1040 seems straightforward when it comes to my salary from my employer but there are a couple of other items that have me, as my username states, confused in Croatia.

In 2010 and 2011 I had extra income doing translations on the side. Nothing major and nothing regular. For each year it was around $3,000. Would I list this other income on line 21? And can I claim it on Form-2555 for foreign earned income?

In 2012 I had extra income, but this time it was rental income (often short term). Where should I list this? Looking at schedule E, I do not understand the fair rental and personal use days section as I live in the same house where I also rent. The portion of the house I rent out can be rent out any day of the year and I live at the same address. Under expenses do I have to fill out every item? 

I'm sorry if these seem like dumb questions, but any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not terribly au courant on rental income, but your income from translations "on the side" can be included in line 7 as "salary" income and excluded on a form 2555.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ConfusedinCroatia (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the answer regarding the translation part!


----------

